# Honda Now Making Solid Gold Parts



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Just need to vent or my spleen or I'll explode.....

I went to my Honda dealer in Calgary today—ProAm /Adventure Honda. Picked up my pre-paid auger set and new scrapper bar for my HS720 as I like to have a backup. $111.00 CND...I'm used to that as I go through multiple kits per season, and like to have a spare on hand. No biggie. Within seconds of walking in I sensed the snot factor from the parts guy, even before he handed me my auger kit.

After a little of his attitude I mentioned I needed some replacement bolts that hold the scrapper bar on, as mine are wearing out. There are 3 bolts, 3 washers and 3 nuts. Thought I would get 6 of each just in case. Part numbers are BOLT, SPECIAL (8X20) 90101-750-920; WASHER (8.5MM) 90521-259-000; and NUT, FLANGE (M8X1.25) (SELF-LOCK) 90309-428-731.

Quote was $113. WHAT???? For nuts and bolts? One washer itself is $4.00. I thought I had stumbled into some sort of exclusive economic zone—like at the airport where a ham sandwich costs $36 due to the international scarcity of bread and cold cuts (I assume).

Had the parts guy agreed with me that this was crazy and shook his head in disbelief, I would have just left with a smile and wouldn't have got so upset inside. But instead he gave me the stink eye, threw the paper with the part numbers I had brought in across the counter at me and said "Fine then," like I was being cheap and unaware of what things should cost. That's almost 15% of the cost of a brand new machine for crying out loud.

Nothing special about the parts, I can get comparable ones at a big box store for two bucks. Heck, I can machine them in my garage for less than that.

So interesting how a salesperson's attitude can foul you on an experience when mis-played.

I'm going to give Honda the benefit of the doubt and assume some accountant at corporate HQ was having a bad day when the price was set for these parts. I almost want to get a quote on every individual part for the machine just to see what the total would be. I'm guessing $25K by the time I'm done.

OK, venting over now. I needed that. Thanks guys.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Ouch. They have you for the auger, but most assembly bolts are common parts, until you put them in a Honda plastic bag ! 

Heck I think BMW and Ferrari buy there bolts from Honda, and put them into their own bags too 🤣


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

heck you would be better off going to the hardware store and buying stainless steel metric bolts/hardware. they must be out of their mind. i usually just go to the hardware store any time i need nuts and bolts and most times i walk out spending about $5 or less. have you tried pricing out what you need online? sometimes i almost wonder if places like dealers just price things stupid high because they don't want to deal with people fixing their own stuff.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

there you have it!...I always thought that those Honda's, Arien's and Yamaha's might be great machines but wayyyyyyyy o-v-e-r-p-r-i-c-e-d.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

agree with crazy, that bolt is just a 8mm carriage bolt with a thinner square , local hardware maybe a buck, dremel tool off some of the square ' even with the CAN price maybe 10 CND at a hardware for all, maybe even in SS to boot

real world it's the same with cub, my new lawn mower never had seat slides fixed spot so i ordered the slides for another model. the kit was 56.00 usd, hardware another story, a 5/16 push nut to retain a spacer heavy washer $17.32 for 4 please. 20 cents each at the local hardware, same with the 5/16 flange lock nuts 2.31 each hardware 65 cents same darn part in looks as the mtd part even the same coating colors 

need ope hardware? don't bend over to far


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Better prices @ boats.net... But WAY less expensive @ Lowes, etc.





Honda 90101-750-920 - BOLT, SPECIAL (8X20) | Boats.net


Buy Honda 90101-750-920 - BOLT, SPECIAL (8X20). This OEM part is guaranteed by Honda's limited part warranty ✓ FREE Shipping on qualified orders - Boats.net




www.boats.net









Boats.net Search: 90521-259-000


Boats.net Search




www.boats.net









Boats.net Search: 90309-428-731


Boats.net Search




www.boats.net


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Nice thing about checking parts diagrams from Honda or boats is they list the size of the hardware. so most hardware I can get at Ace Hardware. Their prices are still too much for me.

Thanks to a member here ( cant remember who ) I buy in bulk online from Boltdepot.com. Buy 100 at a time for a fraction of cost even from my local hardware. It's good for me since I work on these Honda's year round. 

Also check out Bikebandit.com for Honda parts. I have ordered twice from them and saved a ton over boats.net and Honda. Right now their US warehouses are closed due to covid so the parts are coming from Japan. 3-4 weeks but worth it.

bought drive axles with pin and gear set for $103 each. boats has them for $144 or something like that. auger housing scraper bars are a lot cheaper also. 

they don't have all honda snowblower parts but their prices seem to be pre-covid tariff laws or whatever caused the price spike the last 6-8 months.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Boltdepot.com that would be me, great place great prices,
only issue here is shipping and import taxes to canada which makes it a whole different ball game for them buying items we take for granted


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I have never bought honda nuts and bolts even if the prices at boats.net are great. As others have said, if you are ever in a pinch just look at the size of the nut, usually they are just M6 and M8, buy in bulk from ebay or pick a few from your local hardware store. 

I am lucky that this company is on my way to work and I can stop by and pick up what ever I need as they have pretty much everything your metric heart would desire, they also ship and best part is that they carry heavier grade bolts as sometimes I have found the OE bolts to be too soft especially the m6 in older hondas snowblowers that retain the bearing for the impeller in place. 






Bolts - Hex Bolts 10.9 - BelMetric







www.belmetric.com


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

thanks for the link. items like that are always of help to our members 
i've been using the bolt depot for years for odd items, like SAE washers and flange bolts tractor supply for normal grade 3-5 and 8 nuts and bolts by the pound for the shop fast bolt for must have now odd stuff just they are pricey


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

tabora said:


> Better prices @ boats.net... But WAY less expensive @ Lowes, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously thinking that when this darn virus thing is over, I'm getting a US post box across the border in Sweet Grass, MT, and making the trip once a month just to stick it to brokers. Or maybe I'll just get a long range drone and Tabora and I can start a parts business.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

CalgaryPT said:


> Or maybe I'll just get a long range drone and Tabora and I can start a parts business.


That would be quite the drone! I make it about 2,100 miles as the drone flies. I don't dare let my Phantom 4 get out of visual range...


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

tabora said:


> That would be quite the drone! I make it about 2,100 miles as the drone flies. I don't dare let my Phantom 4 get out of visual range...


Yeah, I thought about that. Maybe I'll do a maple syrup run to Quebec. Then we could meet at the border.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

CalgaryPT said:


> Yeah, I thought about that. Maybe I'll do a maple syrup run to Quebec. Then we could meet at the border.


That would work! Quebec City is only about 5 hours away from me, when the border is open... A little longer trip for you!


----------



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

Typical Calgary Canada

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

whats the going price of these gold parts? are they plated? 18k? 10k? 

I'm stocking upfor a rainy day. boy those people at Honda sure are dopes.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Live Metal Spot *Price* (24hrs) Oct 27, 2020 at 21:08 EST.

*Gold* Spot *Prices*TodayChange*Gold Price Per* Ounce$ 1,912.92.75*Gold Price Per Gram*$ 61.50.09


----------

